# SVS PC12-NSD and Outlaw 990, help!



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello to all,

I am trying out a PC12-NSD and have problems setting it up with my prepro. I am using a HTPC as my media center and whenever I play an mp3 I cannot get the sub to output. I am using the optical out on my sound card.
I would also like someone to advice me on how I can properly setup the setup from the prepro. I am currently using it as a 2.1 setup.

Thanks


----------

